# Dole versus money received on insurance



## cnu (17 Jun 2008)

Hi All,

Apologies upfront, searched the threads couldnt find what I'm looking for.

Do the dole and the money that you take against the money received on insurance same?

I have really vague idea, but this evening when talking to a collegue of mine, he told me that my certain % of my salary goes into the insurance [I'm not talking about Paye], can anyone share more light?

apologies for being really dumb on this.

Thanks


----------



## eileen alana (17 Jun 2008)

cnu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do the dole and the money that you take against the money received on insurance same?


 

This sentence makes no sense to me, can you make another attempt at it?


----------



## Loaded1973 (17 Jun 2008)

'dole' is based on PRSI contributions from your wages. If you don't have enough contributions your dole is means tested. have a look at this web page. http://www.welfare.ie/schemes/unemp/index.html


----------



## cnu (17 Jun 2008)

Eileen, thanks for the reply!

Apologies I too have no clue about the second one.  Let me put it this way:

Say if I loose my job, and I go to the Social Security office, get some money [150 euro or whatever] is this called Dole?  Or will I be asked that I have some kinda insurance until next 6 months, and still if am outta job, I'm eligible for this.

Sorry for being really vague.


----------



## cnu (17 Jun 2008)

Loaded1973 said:


> 'dole' is based on PRSI contributions from your wages. If you don't have enough contributions your dole is means tested. have a look at this web page. http://www.welfare.ie/schemes/unemp/index.html





Loaded, this is brilliant.  You have pointed me to just what I was looking for.  Million thanks to you both!


----------

